# Maybe i am in the right place now. Original Classical Music.



## Martin Camacho (Jul 26, 2017)

I've been playing the classical guitar for 9 years.

Here is an original piece i recorded this morning.

I've been trying desperately to find someone who would listen to my music but no one i know, no one anywhere will give me the time of their day.

Maybe i am in the right place now.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-224409849%2Fromance


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Welcome to Talk Classical, Martin Camacho (Sounds like Spanish language, so, Martín?). In fact, the subtitle of this section is suitable for your clip. However, if this is your *original* composition, there is a section called *Today's composers.* Check it out and post your clip there if you want.


----------

